# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  کیلاگر موبایل

## mahdipc

سلام..کسی راهی  برای برنامه نویسی کیلاگر موبایل  :متعجب: یا برنامه ای برای موبایل داره؟
مسله این امکان رو داشته باشه.
میزان مکالمات و تعداد دکمه زده شده.؟!
کسی فکری به ذهنش نمیرسه؟

----------


## maktoom

سلام
باید میزان تاخیرها در فشردادن کلیدها ثبت بشه. بعضی جاها که نقش کلیدها عوض میشه مهمه.

----------


## mahdipc

خب این درست.
حالا چطوری باید برنامه اش ریخته شه؟
یه سوال دیگه فایل های log کجا ذخیره میشه و با چه متدی کد بندی :متعجب:  میشه؟

----------

